# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Bài tính toán ma trận

## matngoc2015

*Mình muốn làm 1 form về tính toán ma trận (như là cộng , trừ , nhân , nghịch đảo , định thức....) . Mình lập các textbox , mỗi ô textbox sẽ ứng với 1 số trong ma trận nhập vào . Tình hình là số textbox cố định nhưng khi dùng chương trình thì chưa chắc người dùng sẽ thực hiện các phép toán với ma trận có số hàng cột như thế . Mình muốn khi bắt đầu dùng chương trình , người dùng tự nhập số hàng cột để tính thì phải làm như thế nào ?

Mình làm bằng textbox vậy có hợp lí không , có cách nào hiệu quả hơn không vậy
Mong được giúp đỡ , thank all
*

----------

